# Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen



## joui (10. April 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Gießform um Bleigewichte selber zu gießen, weiß aber nicht, wo ich das Blei kaufen könnte. Weß vielleicht jemand, wo man es kaufen kann?


gruß


----------



## antonio (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen*

nicht kaufen zum reifendienst oder kfz-werkstatt da gibts die alten auswuchtgewichte fürn appel und nen ei oder umsonst.

gruß antonio


----------



## joopie (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen*

Hallo,
gutes giessfähiges und recht sauberes Blei kann man z.B. bei HAKUMA bestellen.
Einfach mal googeln unter HAKUMA!
|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen*



antonio schrieb:


> nicht kaufen zum reifendienst oder kfz-werkstatt da gibts die alten auswuchtgewichte fürn appel und nen ei oder umsonst.
> 
> gruß antonio


Da wird es aber langsam knapp, schau besser mal nach *Dachdeckerblei. :m *Hier und dort #h


----------



## prophet12 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen*

Schrottplatz, einen Schrottplatz hat jede größere Stadt.


----------



## duc996freak (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen*

hallo

frag am besten mal bei einem dachdecker in deiner nähe, die verwenden recht viel Blei um dächer an ecken abzudichten und haben dort auch recht viel verschnitt der für sie zu klein ist der aber für dich auf jedenfall ausreicht.
kostet dort meistens gar nichts, aber über eine kleine spende für die kaffeekasse freut sich jeder und man ist dort dann auch immer gerne willkommen.


mfg markus


----------



## MiCo (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen*

Das beste Blei, was ich zum Vergießen benutze, bekomme ich von einem Schützenverein. In deren Schießanlage fällt so einiges an. Die Verunreinigungen halten sich auch in Grenzen. Mal ist da nen bißchen Holzspäne mit dazwischen, die aber beim Einschmelzen verbrennen. Beim Dachdeckerblei hatte ich es schon, dass da irgendwas drauf gepinselt war, was beim Einschmelzen ordentlich gequalmt und gestunken hat. Nehm ich daher nicht mehr. Bei Auswuchtbleien kann auch immer noch irgendwas an Plastik mit dran sein.


----------



## joui (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gnstig Blei kaufen zum Selbergießen*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Tipps. Werde mich ab morgen auf Blei suche begeben |supergri 

Danke


----------

